# 2 Fragen zu Gehäuse reinigung/Staubfilter



## Knaeckebrot93 (25. Oktober 2013)

*2 Fragen zu Gehäuse reinigung/Staubfilter*

Tag zusammen,
ich habe ein Zalman Z9 Plus Gehäuse und hätte 2 Fragen dazu.
1. Wie reinigt ihr euer Gehäuse /die Komponenten immer ?

Und als 2. würde ich gerne wissen ,wo man am besten Staubfilter (wo aber noch gut Luft durchkommt)kaufen könnte habt ihr da Ideen?
Es gibt einige Stellen z.B. die linke Gehäusewand welche sehr viele eingebaute Löcher hat wodurch das innere bei mir immer schnell verstaubt ist.
Deshalb würde ich gerne irgendwas was den Staub filtert kaufen und an die Seite befestigen,ich habe aber garkeine vorstellung wo ich sowas herbekomme.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2 Fragen zu Gehäuse reinigung/Staubfilter*

Ich reinige mein PC-Innenraum mit Druckluft. Lüfter vorher blockieren und dann einfach mit n Kompressor den Tornado durchflattern lassen 

Staubfilter behindern auch immer ein wenig den Airflow, aber wenn deine Temps OK sind kann man die teile gut verbauen. Solche Filter bekommt man in allen Möglichen Formen und Größen, sollte eigentlich nicht schwer zu finden sein.
Da ich noch neu im Forum bin poste ich bevor ich mir nicht sicher bin erstmal keine Links zu irgentwelchen Shops sorry  Aber die findet man wirklich schnell und kosten auch nicht viel.

mfg

Snugglez


----------



## racer798 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2 Fragen zu Gehäuse reinigung/Staubfilter*

1. Also ich habe seit etwa einen halben Jahr das Define R4. Die Staubfilter reinige ich einfach jeden Monat einmal mit einem Staubsauger. Kurz nah ran an den Staub  und schon ist alles weggesaugt  Das Pc innere habe ich bisher nur einmal gesäubert. Durch die Staubfilter wird es nicht so arg schmutzig wie an meinem alten PC. Reinigen tu es es mit einem weichen Tuch, oder ganz vorsichtig mit einem Staubsauger, ohne irgendwas du berühren xD Also Grob vorsichtig mit Staubsauger, den Rest mit Wattestäbchen und einem Weichen Tuch. 

2. Staubfilter kann man sich mit Damenstrümpfen basteln  Sollte aber feinund nicht so dick sein. Und wo es die zu kaufen gibt. Naja Staubfilter kaufen, kanns du eigentlich in vielen Seiten, aber du muss aufpassen das richtige für dein Gehäuse zu kaufen. Ich finde sich selber welche basteln ist eh viel besser und macht sogar Spaß^^


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2 Fragen zu Gehäuse reinigung/Staubfilter*



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Ich reinige mein PC-Innenraum mit Druckluft. Lüfter vorher blockieren und dann einfach mit n Kompressor den Tornado durchflattern lassen
> 
> Staubfilter behindern auch immer ein wenig den Airflow, aber wenn deine Temps OK sind kann man die teile gut verbauen. Solche Filter bekommt man in allen Möglichen Formen und Größen, sollte eigentlich nicht schwer zu finden sein.
> Da ich noch neu im Forum bin poste ich bevor ich mir nicht sicher bin erstmal keine Links zu irgentwelchen Shops sorry  Aber die findet man wirklich schnell und kosten auch nicht viel.
> ...


 

Druckluft hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt das ist wahrscheinlich die beste/einfachste möglichkeit ,aber woher soll ich nen Kompress nehmen?
Der wird bestimmt ganz schön teuer sein da muss es doch noch sparsamere gute Möglichkeiten geben .

Verkaufen Baumärkte normalerweiße Staubfilter`?
Ich habe nämlich echt keine Ahnung wie ich da ran komme.
Das müsste ja am besten eine Art Stoff sein welche den Staub rausfiltert,weil an der Seite ja ein ganz schön großes Stück offen/druchlöchert ist.


----------



## NerdFlanders (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2 Fragen zu Gehäuse reinigung/Staubfilter*

Meine Staubfilter sind auch Strumpfhosen, das funktioniert ganz gut. Nur keine zu dichten nehmen, hab die verbaut und nach dem Zocken der Schock - die CPU war auf 85°C und das Gehäuse so richtig heiß. Ups.


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2 Fragen zu Gehäuse reinigung/Staubfilter*

Ok das ist ne gute Idee dann gehe ich die Tage mal paar Damenstrümpfe kaufen ^^ .


----------



## BloodyMojito (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2 Fragen zu Gehäuse reinigung/Staubfilter*

Schau mal hier:

Caseking.de » Zubehör » Staubschutzfilter

Nicht so günstig wie Damenstrumpfhosen aber aufgrund der Magnethalterung extrem praktisch.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 2 Fragen zu Gehäuse reinigung/Staubfilter*



> Druckluft hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt das ist wahrscheinlich die beste/einfachste möglichkeit ,aber woher soll ich nen Kompress nehmen?
> Der wird bestimmt ganz schön teuer sein da muss es doch noch sparsamere gute Möglichkeiten geben .



Ich hab mir halt mal n Kompressor gekauft für meine Autoreifen, daher nutze ich diesen. Es gibt im Baumarkt deines Vertrauens aber sicherlich auch Druckluftspraydosen. 
Kosten so um die 5 europäische Währungseinheiten.

Ich hab schon vieles ausprobiert. Von Staubwedel, über Pinsel bis hin zu Flüssigreinigern. 
Aber mit Druckluft kommt man mit Abstand am besten in die noch so kleinste Ritze.


----------

